# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Gelukkig single zijn - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Géén relatie,wél gelukkig!
Gelukkig single zijn* 

Waarom zou je niet happy kunnen zijn in je eentje? 
De tijd dat mensen zielig waren wanneer ze geen relatie hadden, is ouderwets en achterhaald. 
Als single kun je met volle teugen genieten van het leven. 
Wij geven je 9 redenen waarom het nog helemaal niet zo slecht is om geen relatie te hebben.


1. Als je geen relatie hebt, dan kun je doen waar je zin in hebt. 
Wees impulsief en geniet van je vrijheid! 
Wie kan het wat schelen als je op een avond twee keer na elkaar naar dezelfde film op dvd kijkt en jezelf om middernacht trakteert op een megaportie chocolade ijs?

2. Als je geen relatie hebt, kun je je vrije tijd besteden aan activiteiten die je zelf heel leuk vindt. 
Maak eens een lijstje van alles wat je altijd al hebt willen doen maar waar je nog niet aan toe bent gekomen: je inschrijven voor een paaldanscursus, 
leren diepzeeduiken, je aansluiten bij een breicafé, …

3. Het is niet omdat je geen relatie hebt, dat je je uiterlijk moet verwaarlozen. 
Integendeel. Kies je kleding en je make-up met zorg uit. Hoe beter je er uitziet, hoe aantrekkelijker je je voelt. 
Wedden dat de prins op het witte paard ineens voor jou halt houdt?

4. Nu je geen relatie hebt, kun je jouw huis precies inrichten zoals jij het hebben wilt zonder dat je water bij de wijn hoeft te doen. 
Bloemetjesbehang? Roodfluwelen zetels? Heel veel fotolijstjes? Overal kaarsjes? Jij hebt het voor het zeggen!

5. Tijd om in de keuken te experimenten met nieuwe recepten. 
Als je de boel verknalt, ben jij de enige die het weet. En is je gerecht toch fantastisch gelukt, dan weet je meteen wat je zult klaarmaken wanneer je de volgende keer vrienden uitnodigt op een etentje.

6. Ook de badkamer is helemaal jouw domein als je geen relatie hebt. 
Maak er je eigen wellness center van, een oase van rust met kaarsjes, een dikke badjas, fraaie slippers, fluweelzachte verzorgingsproducten en lekkere geurtjes.

7. Zonder relatie kun je meer energie in je werk stoppen. 
Dit is misschien hét moment om grote projecten op te starten, te gaan reizen voor je baan of een promotie in de wacht te slepen.

8. Je vriendenkring uitbreiden is een koud kunstje wanneer je geen relatie hebt. 
Er zijn immers massa’s mensen die geen relatie hebben en die ook op zoek zijn naar nieuwe vrienden. Wil je in een ongedwongen sfeer nieuwe mensen leren kennen, dan is een activiteitenclub voor singles misschien iets voor jou. 

9.Datingsites, dinnerdating, speeddating, relatiebemiddelingsbureaus: er zijn genoeg mogelijkheden om op zoek te gaan naar een nieuwe relatie. 
Maar fixeer je niet op je zoektocht. Als je de indruk geeft dat je wanhopig bent, zul je potentiële partners eerder afstoten dan aantrekken. 

(bron: lekkerinhetleven.nl)

_Toevoeging van mijzelf ;
Goh; klinkt allemaal zéér goed .... maar ook als je een relatie hebt kun je van al deze dingen genieten ... goede afspraken en een open communicatie zijn hierbij een must!
Er zijn voordelen aan single zijn én aan een relatie , het belangrijkste is dat jij gelukkig bent en je happy voelt!!_

----------


## sietske763

@agnes; dit klopt helemaal, het kan ook leuk zijn als je geen partner hebt....
ben zelf alleen geweest vond het toen verschrikkelijk maar nu besef ik pas dat ik in die jaren wel vreselijk veel lol gehad heb en dat alles maar mogelijk was....tjee wat heb ik gelachen,
maar weer een relatie is ook fijn,
het heeft beide wat!

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb een tijdje alleen geweest na mijn echtscheiding en het is idd zo dat je veel voordelen hebt als je geen relatie hebt.Je doet wat ge wilt je moet je niet verantwoorden,als ge geen zin hebt voor te koken dan kookt ge niet enz....
Is nu wel zo dat ik dat niet echt zo heb kunnen ervaren,omdat ik met mijn dochtertje toens alleen woonde.Dus ik moest wel dagelijks koken voor haar.Maar ik heb altijd wel gezegd als ik een man tegen kom......zal hij wel de nieuwe man moeten zijn :Big Grin: Ik zelf verkies een relatie,maar ik ben dan ook echt een persoon die iemand nodig heeft,maar ik kan wel genieten van de rust als ik alleen dat wel.
Vind o zo fijn om liefde/aandacht te krijgen en dat krijg je van een goede relatie wel.

----------


## Suske'52

Ik ben in het verleden ( 21 jaar geleden)ook een tijdje alleen geweest wel met de drie dochters onder ons vieren een vrouwenclub ha ha ... wat wel plezant was, maar kon dan er niet ten volle genieten omdat ik dan een 55 tal uren werkte want ik stond er totaal alleen voor , wij( mijn huidige man nu ) hadden een breuk . Had hij niet aangedrongen om terug onze relatie te hervatten, ik denk niet dat ik nog een partner zou gehad hebben of nog willen, wel misschien een lat-relatie maar verder niet,vele mannen denken gewoon aan hun gemak, ik kan heel goed alleen door het leven , je geluk hangt niet af van een partner  :Wink:  . Je geluk maak jezelf  :Wink:  . Ik zou heel veel reizen met de dochters of vrijwillergerswerk doen, heb dat vroeger nog gedaan gaf mij heel veel voldoening ; de glimlach vd. mensen is onbetaalbaar. :Smile:  Echtgenoot weet dat ik verder kan zonder hem en dat steekt hem wel (mannelijke ego zeker )  :Smile:

----------


## Nanana

Helemaal mee eens.
Ik ben nu single en kan dus lekker doen waar ik zelf zin in heb. Soms baal ik er natuurlijk ook wel van, maar ik probeer inderdaad ook veel van de voordelen te genieten. Je schiet er niks mee op als je wanhopig of gefrustreerd wordt, want daar wordt je ook geen leuker mens van. Maar als je een relatie hebt, kun je ook een groot deel van de dingen doen die in de lijst staan. Tenminste, als ik een relatie heb ga ik niet de hele tijd op de bank zitten en niks meer doen met vrienden ofzo.

----------


## emc

Ik zie enkel voordelen in single zijn... en ik voel me goed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Suske'52

Waarom moeten wij ons geluk van een partner laten afhangen ????? Als vrouw of man maakt je je geluk zelf toch, en als men in moeilijke periode zit los je dat zelf toch op , ik heb zoveel tegenslag gehad( door andere nooit door mezelf ) altijd juist op mezelf gerekend ,nooit op iemand anders betrouwd of vertrouwd , dan komt men voor geen verrassingen te staan.Wel andere al veel geholpen met heel veel liefde , maar men krijgt dikwijls dank voor stank zegt men hier ..... :EEK!:

----------


## ikke64

Uhhhh, stank als dank toch.....  :Wink: 
Kan kan me een leven als vrijgezel eigenlijk niet meer herinneren. Alleen dat ik heel veel lol heb gehad in die tijd en inderdaad precies deed waar ik zelf zin in had. Maar goed, na jaren blijven alleen de positieve dingen in je hoofd zitten, alle nare dingen vergeet je, gelukkig, heel snel.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Suske'52

@ ikke , ja je hebt gelijk... ha ha ,wel attent ; ik was er mij aan het ergeren dat sommige mensen niet beseffen wat andere soms doen voor hun ,maar zodra ze terug uit hun dal komen - STANK VOOR DANK  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mies111

heerlijk het vrijgezellige bestaan. :Big Grin: 
Maar dan wel gewoon ?? gelukkig. Wat ook weer niet met of zonder relatie afhankelijk is. :EEK!: 
Zou met niemand willen ruilen maar ken ook veel gelukkige stellen !!!
Die vertrouwen in elkaar hebben en ook doen waar ze zin in hebben !!
Mies :Cool:

----------


## ikke64

@ mies,
Ja, ook in een relatie moet er ruimte zijn voor je eigen ding. Als voorbeeld, ik zwem elke donderdag avond, waarbij mijn vrouw en 2 buurvrouwen mee gaan. Alleen het zemmen doe ik alleen. Zij zwemmen met z'n 3-en en ik trek straf (zeggen ze in belgië geloof ik  :Wink: ) mijn baantjes. Verder fluit ik elk weekend, en zo als vanavond af en toe, een voetbal wedstrijd. Dat is echt mijn ding. Mijn vrouw komt wel eens kijken, ik fluit ook de 2 teams maar mijn kinderen in spelen, maar daar blijft het bij.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes, wat een leuk schrijven over dit onderwerp! punt 3....Ik wacht op de Prins, ha,ha...echt waar... :Smile: 

Ik ben single maar niet bewust...voor 3 jaar geleden ging ik de relatiesite op van de computer...enorm gelachen, het was niet saai, èn de mannen komen voorbij op je stite...ik heb er een paar gezien in het echt en dat was leuk...ik heb 2 relatie's gehad afgelopen 3 jaar en helaas heeft het niet zo mogen zijn....ik neem nu een lange pauze en probeer wat rust te krijgen in mijn hoofd en weer in balans te komen...inderdaad kun je nu nieuwe vrienden maken, misschien doe ik dat wel....omdat mijn energie beperkt is heb ik even niet de moed om opnieuw te beginnen....ik pluk de dag en geniet van de goede dingen en de lieve mensen om mij heen....zoals Agnes schreef....ik ben niet wanhopig op zoek, maar in mijn hart hoop ik ooit nog eens een leuke, grappige, lieve man te ontmoeten die kan blijven èn mij begrijpt!!!...ik ben dus uiterst gelukkig met mijn lieve hondje Bhody  :Smile:  die is altijd blij als ik thuiskom......fijn....een mannetjeshond, ha,ha,.toch een Vriend....ik ben dus niet Alleen....  :Big Grin: 

Byee...

----------


## ikke64

Zoals jullie weten ben ik geen vrijgezel(lig). Wat doet een vrijgezel op een vrije avond. Wat doen jullie in het weekend? Wat...... Sex?

Gr Ikke

----------


## ppolleke

@Agness574: een relatie is een keuze.. single zijn hopelijk ook natuurlijk, beiden hebben zo hen voor en nadeeltjes.. maar een in een echt goed relatie (wat je samen hebt afgesproken= dus een overeenkomst tussen 2 of meerdere personen) is het weldegelijk de bedoeling dat je wel 'volledig' jezelf kan zijn (niet toch?).. een relatie 'moet' je levensvreugde verhogen en niet afremmen.. anders kan je beter single zijn (de manier waarop je dat doet kies jezelf natuurlijk). Wel is het me opgevallen dat veel 'echte' Singles uiteindelijk toch kiezen voor een relaties.. (een goede dan hopelijk).. noit alleen en steeds een liefdevol maatje waar je zowat alles aan kwijt kan.. dat is een relatie (of zo zou die moeten zijn..)

Aldus polleke.. Be Happy.. Have Fun.. dat telt.. Enjoy

----------

